# polYdev: the pure X FreeBSD distribution



## fredvs (Sep 1, 2015)

Hello.

I am happy to present polYdev.

polYdev is a FreeBSD operating system.
For graphic applications it uses Xorg, xfe and JMW windows manager.

The live cdrom offers "pure X" applications (gui applications that do not need parent wigetset, like GTK, gnu, Qt, carbon  or KDE).
You may transfer the system from the cdrom to other devices.

polYdev is:

- multi-arch (can run 32 and 64 bit programs, console and Xorg).
- multi-os (can emulate Linux, Windows (via Wine))
- multi-cross (can cross-compile for nearly everything)
- multi-media (graphic (Xorg) and audio (with uos), ready to work)
- multi-dev (develop tools ready to use)
- multi-users (easy tools for managing)
- multi-net (all needed to connect, installed and working)
- multi-assist (assistive via sak voice-synth)

You may download the iso here.
The source of included applications and how to build the cdrom are in GitHub here.

*How to install.*
- Download the iso.
- Boot from the iso.
- At booting it can take some time to decompress the system.







Do not worry, all is ok.
After the splash screen, the screen will fade and you may still wait while the system is mounting local files.

When the boot has terminated, login as *root*  and enter *pyv*.
The polYdev desktop will appear.

_*WARNING *_: For virtual machine, minimum 2 gigas of RAM are needed.


*Transferring to device:*
Click on menu button of traybar:






*
Installing live applications.*
There are extra applications in the distribution.
Wine emulator, fpc compiler, IfranView image editor,...
You may install it that way:






*
Adding users.*
Once you have transfered polYdev to device, reboot using that device.
You may now add other users.






*
About poly-cross-compilation.*
polYdev is equipped-configured with fpc (Free Pascal Compiler).
fpc is the only low-level compiler who has easy cross-compilation features.
This because fpc exists for mainly all architectures, with same code.
"_Write ones, compile everywhere_" is the slogan of fpc.
For "pure X" applications, fpGUI and MSEgui widgetsets give you all needed to create high quality _gui_ applications.
All the extra-applications in the distribution where compiled with this beta-release, without any configuration needed.
The sources are in /dist/src/.
You may compile it via _MSEide_ or _IdeU_, load the *.prj file and modify-compile-run it, "_out of the box_". Form designers are included too.
fpc can create console and _gui_ applications (included web, multi-media, voice assisted) but also native and Java-compatible libraries, even graphical-output-libraries !

Enjoy ;-)

Fre;


----------



## Cthulhux (Sep 1, 2015)

Why are the screenshots so distorted?


----------



## fredvs (Sep 2, 2015)

Cthulhux said:


> Why are the screenshots so distorted?


Hello and thanks for feedback.

The screenshots are so distorted because they come from a Netbook 10 inch, 1024x600 resolution.


----------



## graemeg (Sep 4, 2015)

Nicely done Fred! That will be very convenient for setting up quick development VM's per project or client.


----------



## fredvs (Sep 21, 2016)

Hello.

polYdev release 1.0 [EDIT]1.1 is ready to download.

polYdev is a multi-arch FreeBSD 10.3 operating system.

Thanks to his emulators, polYdev is able to compile and run applications for
FreeBSD 64/32, Linux 64/32 and Windows 32 bit.

No virtual machines needed, the compilations are fast and use the native
compiler of each system.

polYdev is shipped/configured with fpc (Free Pascal Compiler) 3.0.0 for FreeBSD 64/32, Linux 64/32,
and Windows 32 bit.

Here how to install polYdev:

- Download the release from here:

https://mega.nz/#!7pglkTDB!9acWKMGgxVPmzSvUm5S0HiMFiXOYAzQFAdXGS5jD2uw

- Load and boot from the iso.

- If you use a virtual machine, 2 gigas of ram are needed.

- When the system is installed on device, install programs via menu "Install
programs and libraries". It  is done off-line.
  This will install fpc and all the needed libraries for poly-compiling.

- In /usr/local/share/ideu/prj_test_multisys/, there are demos of fpGUI and
MSEgui poly-system.

  You may test it with ideU, a ide multi-system, all is pre-configured.

  The source of all fpc fpGUI and MSEgui applications in the disto are in
/dist/src.

- Enjoy.

Here polYdev multi-sys in action:







Here the video polYdev (FreeBSD64) in action, who shows *polYdev *using 5 different compilers.

Fre;D


----------

